# Train storage



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the cases that Tworail has on his walls. I have too many train in boxes. it would be great to have them on display on the wall.

I was thinking about a way to have the shelves lift out . Then set the whole section, Train track and shelf down in the layout. This would be a fast way to change out the trains. Drop them in and drive them off the shelf.

Has anyone done something like this before?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Is this the one?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Southern may be thinking of the fellow with the huge N scale collection... as I don't have any formal storage for my trains, they just end up where there is any horizontal space available


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, where to begin. What scale do you model? The pic looks like O. That train is around 10' long by my guess. A lot of train to be swinging around!!!!!

Even with HO, you normally run, at least I normally run, consists of 40-50 cars. Others tend to run 20-30. That's a loonnnggg train, regardless. I don't think your idea is feasible. And how would you power the section? 

I keep my inventory UNDER my table or in the yards and sidings on the layout. There is a HUGE yard that cannot be seen unless you are the Superintendent of the road. Each engineer takes his train and brings it up to the layout through a tunnel. When he's done, he takes a tunnel at the opposite end DOWN to the staging yard.

My layout started as a club track until it disbanded. 

I'll post how my layout is operated. It definitely takes more than one person to do it right. It's a lot of fun with (4) engineers and even MORE fun with 6. There have had as many as (14)engineers at one time running trains on parts of this layout when it was a club layout.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Ah the Maquette*

Right here
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=248


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

stationmaster said:


> Ok, where to begin. What scale do you model? The pic looks like O. That train is around 10' long by my guess. A lot of train to be swinging around!!!!!


 HO. I swap out my trains now with out a good way to do it. I have the good ones that are hobby quailty and I have the toy ones for the grandkidds to run. I was thinking of about four foot sections.



stationmaster said:


> Even with HO, you normally run, at least I normally run, consists of 40-50 cars. Others tend to run 20-30. That's a loonnnggg train, regardless. I don't think your idea is feasible. And how would you power the section?


My lay out is smaller. Most of my trains are less than 15 cars long. As for power, have spring loaded contact on the lay out were the section fits in. There is also the old fashand way, by hand.



stationmaster said:


> I keep my inventory UNDER my table or in the yards and sidings on the layout. There is a HUGE yard that cannot be seen unless you are the Superintendent of the road. Each engineer takes his train and brings it up to the layout through a tunnel. When he's done, he takes a tunnel at the opposite end DOWN to the staging yard.


I think you missed my point. I can and do store them under the table out of sight. I want them on the wall on shelfs. My rail yard will hold only about 50cars and that is not big enought.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

T-man got it. That is what I want on the wall. Sorry Tworail I thought that was yours.

Anyway grab a shelf drop it in and drive off.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=hd0097&channelid=
Would this one work for HO and N guage? I am going to go to Michael's tomorrow with a few cars and try it out.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm sure it would work for storage and display, Chiefmcfuz. I have a couple similar but the Conductor confiscated them for her collections of "stuff".

My layout is a modular set up. I can change small sections to be more accurate with whatever engines I am running. I use small receptacles to connect power. Definitely a good deal in my case. Just reach(or crawl) under the table(s) and match the colored plugs. I learned of this method during a "how-to" at a large train modeling show years ago.

I also hold my rails back 1 1/2" from the end of each module and use a piece of 3" rigid track to connect the lines, Really simple. I wish I had the big layout set up as I could take pics and post them. My current layout is small and "static" and I'm "jonesin'" to get the big layout up and running again. So many projects here and so little time and manpower.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=hd0097&channelid=
> Would this one work for HO and N gauge? I am going to go to Michael's tomorrow with a few cars and try it out.


Ok I went to Michael's today with a box car and a loco in my hands and sized it up. It will fit HO cars and smaller. They are having a sale today that I lucked into 40% off so what was 49.99 turned into 29.99. I bought 2. The only thing is that something needs to fill the little divots that hold the golf balls into place. I was thinking some track glued to the shelf cut to size length wise would be perfect for that task. It held 14 normal sized pieces with room to spare between the 2.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.gerstnerusa.com/

That company is looking to start making cases for model trains and such.. One of the people emailed me from the company.. However at this point they pretty much do high-end custom work. Looks like amazing craftsmanship though. I'll keep you guys posted if any news comes from them.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I've got Gerstner tool chests in my wood shop. Great quality products. Not all that expensive . I have a roll away, intermediate, and a chest on top. I also have a machinist's chest made by them tht was my Dad's. They are almost too pretty to keep tools. lol


----------

